# Worst shot ever, you decide



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

This guy needs to be hit upside the head with that rifle....but on the other side of the coin, what the hell was that mule deer thinking RUN!! ......And this guy really isnt that far away from it..

http://www.monsterhuntclips.com/view_video.php?viewkey=885e0d7c260cc007e8b9


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd say he knocked the piss out of his scope prior to the shot. Bullets hit right around the same spot relative to the deer each time. If not, back to the squirrel woods for him.....


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, he took about 900 shots and still missed, the deer was even trying his best to give him a target to shoot at. 
Maybe he should work on maksmanship on the target range before deer season.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Scope*

I am with Will. This guy's scope is off. Way off. He is shooting off of shooting sticks. No one is that bad.

Darin


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Bad shot*

Did this clown quit only because he ran out of rounds? Someone has to *try*to be that bad a shot! That's the worst shooting I've seen since I hunted with my ex brother in law!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

Another is why the hell is that Mule deer still standing there??? hell if you cough around a whitetail he's GONE!!! i never got the chance to hunt Mule deer are they all like this?? or is this a special one...The person who send this to me kept saying that this deer had to be on some type of farm. Because he didnt run away and kept getting shot at....I told him no that this deer has a hearing problem... anyway guys let me know if mule deer act like this all the time...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I counted 16 shots. The little puffs you see at the bottom of the screen in the first few shots are where the bullet hits the ground. The first few all hit short and in front of the deer. Then it gets erratic. Some are to the left and some are to the right. He even tried shooting at the deer when it was moving. That dude was all over the place. What a lousy shot!


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

big red jeep said:


> Did this clown quit only because he ran out of rounds? Someone has to *try*to be that bad a shot! That's the worst shooting I've seen since I hunted with my ex brother in law!


I definitely agree he should have quit after dumping the first mag. 

If a scope's hit hard it can get erratic, or it could have been a loose mount, no telling. I've missed deer due to buck fever, but 16 shots, none coming remotely close.......I pray its the scope.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Dang*

I don't know which is worse his shooting or the deer just staying there ......... after the first few and it was shooting low he was probably just holding eveywhere to make a hit ...... 

Today was our first day of early Muzzleloader season and I caught a 2 second glimpse of one was all ..... Fragging coyotes ...


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

i think this guy hunts near me, ive hear people shooting that many times


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I suspect he's very far from the deer. The deer isn't bolting because it can't tell which direction the shot is comming from. Typical case of someone taking a shot that's way beyond their abilities.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Long Shots*

I have to agree with fishheadgib. The deer kept looking around like he did not know what to do.
We used to hunt in Tyrell County in NC. We hunted headlands that were a 1/2 mile wide and 1 mile long. Every 100 yards there was a hedgerow. All around this land was a bear sanctuary. Lake Phelps was in sight. Anyway you could see the deer way off. On the first morning. I saw 4 deer standing way down the field. I guessed it was 200 yards. I held at the top of his back and shot. (30-06). The deer just stood there. The bullet hit way in front of it. The three dee just stand there looking around. Shot 2, same thing. Shot 3, same thing. The guy that was with me asked where I was holding. He said those deer are 400 yards off. He told me to hold 2 feet over his back. By this time the deer had turned and was facing me. I pulled up to where I could see the tips of his ears in the bottom of the scope. I fired and the deer went down. Never kicked. The bullet hit the deer about 4 inches below his nose. We stepped it off and he was right on. It was 414 yards. We later ranged it with a range finder. The deer woudl stand around and look. They coudl not tell where the shots were coming from so they just stood there.

Many years ago I bought a 2nd hand Leopold scope and put it on my 25-06. Zeroed it in and took it hunting. The first morning I took it hunting I killed a big doe and missed a small buck. Both were are the same range. Standing beside each other actually. I was dumbfounded. I took the gun home and shot it. I could not even hit the paper. I zeroed it back in and it was fine. A few days later I shot and killed another deer. The very next deer I shot at I missed. Back to the bench. Could not hit the piece of paper again. I set the scope again and sit the gun down. I let it cool. I then picked it back up and bumped it with my palm. It was off again. The adjustments in the scope were broken. I sent it back to Leopold and they replaced it. I bought the scope for $25.00 and now have a brand new scope for the cost of shipping.

There are several reasons this guy could be screwing up. He should know his gun and his abilities. If he was not comfortable with a shot that far he should have never taken it.

Darin


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*hey!*

if he had this he might of had a chance









either that or he'll really piss the deer off


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

the stuff that some people come up with :beer: I've seen a 22 mini guns but never a BB mini gun....I wonder how many BB that thing goes thru  and what kind of range.....hey if it's legal  wipe out all the rats at a dump site with it....opcorn:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

WOW! That was bad -- maybe the deer is deaf, maybe the kid is blind! -- at the very least, might want to see an optometrist


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Have to agree w/ FM and Gib on this one... but kinda leaing toward the kid not knowing his equipment... seems he was hit'n short the majority of the shots taken so he should compensated by aiming higher above the shoulder. From where the shots landed they looked as if they could've been possible kill shots but just short of the target... I'm sure he'll be better prepared the next time.. h3ll w/ more than one clip he should've taken out that entire hill side


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

that damn thing aint even 150yds from him. he could have probably turned the gun on its side and looked down the barrel and come closer than that. or better yet, point at it(standard gun, hand gesture ) and yelled BANG!

the damn guide had to be peeing his pants, trying not to laugh.

WOW!!


----------

